# UK National Model Railway Show



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

This is "on" at the NEC this Saturday and Sunday. I am taking my camera and my card... Father and son will tour the stands and (if we remember) we will take some pictures!!! I honestly don't think that I will buy much -but I am taking my carryall in case...

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Daddy got robbed professionally by his son.... 

But anyway here are the shots. 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/ 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Looks like alot of work went into those layouts and models. On the one gauge stuff, do you know if the engines are bought or were they scratch built? I'm not to familiar with British modeling in one gauge and what is available. 

Terl


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Although there are Gauge 1 suppliers all the models in the mainline live steam exhibit would have been scratch built. The bulk of the exhibition has moved to OO, N and Z. 

regards

ralph


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

all the models in the mainline live steam exhibit would have been scratch built

Ralph, 

I guess that is the G1MRA stand? I believe they make a habit of attending the UK MR Show. I also think Aster made quite a few UK models; I bid on a 'Mallard' recently, and there was the GWR pannier a few years ago. I must admit, from your photos, that all the engines looked scratchbuilt - I couldn't identify any Asters; not even the King. 

Can you believe that I had to fly to Bristol last week, and I drove up the M6 to Yorkshire on Sunday? Then I looked at MLS and saw your post about the show! I could have stopped and looked around for a few hours. [/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif]


----------

